# Help! Zalman Fan won't spin!



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, its me again. I got in all the parts from my last thread, and the case fan works just fine. But the zalman (after a long time to install it) doesn't work. The fan won't spin. It seems like it trys to spin, but then my computer turns off. I plugged it in the same power socket I had my last cooler in.
Please help :sigh:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

On some of those there is a fan speed control inline on the cable, is
that turned all the way up? Check for a short, cant remember if you
can disassemble the fan mech or not,,,But sure sounds like a short
to me,,bummer...


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

There is no control switch on the line. 
I have taken out and put back in the thing 3 times already  Zalman has no live cust. service it seems.... any other ideas?


----------



## Blue445 (Dec 21, 2008)

>:[ apparently a bad ram card was cause for it to not work.


Fxed now


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you figured it out. Ive installed alot of zalmans, never had
a bad one...


----------

